# Paradise Fishing - full day for 4 with lunch



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

I won a full day fishing trip at Paradise at an auction last year. It expires on November 1, 2015. I will not be able to use it. It is for sale to the highest bidder...or up for trade for a firearm or bow. There days are limited!

If you have been there, you know what this is worth! If you have never been...be prepared for some of the best Utah fishing you have ever seen! 

whitesranch.com


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

the lunch is excellent


----------



## rifleman (Nov 27, 2007)

It sure is!!!!!


----------



## rck18 (Oct 10, 2015)

What's the starting bid?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

$5 thats my final offer


----------



## RichardClarke (Nov 5, 2011)

Keep your head down. A few people usually got shot up there each year by overzealous bird hunters.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

interested. Starting Bid?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

RichardClarke said:


> Keep your head down. A few people usually got shot up there each year by overzealous bird hunters.


Dick Cheney hunts there??? :shock:


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Last year was a bad year up here- I don't think it has been previously though I am not fond of the way the hunting part is run. Though it sure puts a lot of birds each year in my pasture for the dogs to work


----------

